# 2001 Sentra won't start



## cpa1953 (Jul 6, 2009)

Here's what I've tried so far for my sentra that will not start. It has never had a problem like this, but I last started the car about 6 weeks ago and so it has been sitting idle for a while. 

the motor starter cranks just fine -- plenty of energy in the battery

all fuses check good

i was suspicious of the fuel pump -- pulled it out and directly powered it with 12 v -- it runs

i was suspicious of the fuel pump relay -- coil is NOT getting 12 volts when i turn the ignition key -- any idea what can cause the control logic to not bring power to the fuel pump relay coil?

if i jumper the fuel pump relay contact, the fuel pump runs fine and I can hear fuel flowing in the fuel line under the hood (no leaks) next to the fuel injectors -- when i jumper the relay contact and the fuel pump engages, and i turn the ignition key to start the engine, the engine does not fire at all

the car has had the nissan recall work completed several years ago including the position sensor recall work

i don't have a computer diagnostic meter -- can anyone suggest any other relatively straightforward checks (or component replacements) to try and get the engine running?

Thanks in advance.

charlie


----------

